# Rand to Euro



## docdan1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello,

I shall be moving to SA (Cape Town) from Germany in July to take up a new job. I will be paid in Rand. I have not yet opened a SA bank account and am still thinking about which to open.

At some point in the future I expect that I will return to Europe to live. In any event, I'll be in europe frequently on trips. 

Is it easy to set-up an automatic monthly transfer of an amount of money from a South African bank to a European (e.g. German) bank.

Is it expensive? Are there lots of formalities involved?

Any tips greatly appreciated.
Best wishes


----------

